# Vinyl peeling off of pricey wicking polo - Help :o(



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

I knew it was too good to be true. Have a customer that had to have 100% polyester moisture wicking polos. I've never dealt with these before and was nervous.
To my surprise and relief, when I put the vinyl (Joto, ultra) on the polo, it went on as smoothly as it does with any cotton or blend tee.
Shipped the order to the customer last Tuesday. Got an email tonight letting me know the vinyl is peeling off of the polos. He didn't say whether or not it was after he washed a shirt or not. These are the most expensive shirts I've ever put vinyl on. I was afraid of something like this; I just figured the problem would be when I applied the vinyl, not after the fact.
From what I've read here and around, Joto Ultra should work fine on this shirt. Opinions?
The shirt description is:
*Style #:* A55
*Adidas Men's ClimaLite® Tech Jersey Polo*

100% polyester. Hydrophilic and anti-microbial finish. UV protection. Performance fabric wicks away moisture. Two-button Placket with pearl buttons. Contrast adidas logo on back of neck. Rib Knit collar and cuffs.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

jacsma said:


> Hydrophilic and anti-microbial finish. UV protection.


This is probably what is causing the problem.....


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

okay ... 

and I should do what to rectify the situation? Is there a vinyl that I can use on this fabric treatment (or whatever it's called)? There aren't enough of them to warrant screen printing, etc.


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

Joto vinyl for nylon states: "MultiCut Nylon employs a special heat-activated adhesive for transfer to nylon, leather and other fabrics that incorporate hydrophobic technology."

Can I assume this shirt is one of those that incorporates hydrophobic technology?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

jacsma said:


> Joto vinyl for nylon states: "MultiCut Nylon employs a special heat-activated adhesive for transfer to nylon, leather and other fabrics that incorporate hydrophobic technology."
> 
> Can I assume this shirt is one of those that incorporates hydrophobic technology?


This material appears to be a better choice so long as the anti microbial does not affect the adhesive....Get back the defective garment and do some testing.....

I try to stick with embroidery on high tech materials to be on the safe side....


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

Thank you. I've ordered the vinyl for nylon, but left a note on the order for them to advise as to whether or not this will solve the problem. I've never had a need to use anything other than Joto Ultra, so I'm hoping their vinyl for nylon is of the same caliber and quality.


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

I was wondering how I missed this when ordering the shirt. I just went back to the supplier to check. THEIR description says Nothing about hydrophilic technology.

Their description: 
100% polyester
UPF 15+ and anti-microbial finish
performance fabric wicks away moisture

If I google that shirt/model number - several other sites offer the correct description:
100% polyester. 
Hydrophilic and anti-microbial finish. 
UV protection. Performance fabric wicks away moisture.

That One Word that they left out of their description certainly would have been helpful.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would ask Joto about the anti-microbial finish as well....Not sure if that will also affect the adhesive....


----------

